
The baby tackling bullying at school - nsgi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05vpw3f
======
nsgi
More information here: [http://www.rootsofempathy.org/roots-of-
empathy/](http://www.rootsofempathy.org/roots-of-empathy/)

